# Rule Question please



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hi,
I am totally new to racing. 
how long can one use their motor prior to race start?
I tried looking it up but could not find.
Thanks in advance


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Should be 5 min, at least that is what the local club uses.

Marty


----------



## longinthetooth (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes 5 min is the standard if you are using a five minute interval. The proper answer is that you cannot use your motor any time you are racing and you are concidered to be racing from the warning flag ( the flag or shape just prior to your start flag or shape) until you finish or retire. Local rules have been used as modification for specific reasons but the warning flag is the answer.


----------



## maxmunger (Dec 29, 2005)

Suggest you all read the Racing Rules Of Sailing (RRS) especially the definitions, which unfortunately are in the back of the book and should be up front!

You are racing from your "preparatory" signal until you clear the finish line. NOT the warning signals! Thus your motor has to be off at the (4 minute) "preparatory" signal.


----------



## longinthetooth (Oct 5, 2006)

Maxmunger is correct about the warning it is the prep and I apologize for typing while parenting, but He fail to read the * on part 3 section 26 about sailing instructions. I'm sure it's different where he races but many places use a ten minute sequence. First flag ( warning) 10 mins before the start, This flag is taken down at a given time before the next flag (I have seen it 30 sec or 1 min). The next shape (preparatory at which time you are racing) is put up at 5 min to the start. The last shape being the start flag. The reference in the book is the sequence of the shapes/flags for the start. The timing of each event ( shape /flag change) is governed by the local sailing instructions.
The prep flag/shape is the point in time that you can not use your motor until you finish or retire. Sorry again for using the misinfo.


----------



## maxmunger (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry to fail, but the discussion was about the RRS sequence which most clubs use, not any local or special sailing instructions.. The answer "prep" signal is always correct, since local rules cannot change that signal.

Also suggest you get in the habit of timing ONLY from your own prep signal, since the RRS allows for discontinuous signals between classes. That is, the signals do not have to start every five minutes (or ten). You will be over early !


----------

